# Scrap value of catalytic converters?



## Adamki (Aug 23, 2019)

Greetings from southern alabama!First off I'm not a import person.I am a chevy person.although I do respect all peoples likes/dislikes and vehicle preferences.
I'm here to ask the xttera experts a question.I bought a totaled 03?xterra some time ago for it's engine.long boring story short and less boring,lol.I still have it's converters and plan on scrapping them.been told import converters are worth more than domestic.don'tst the recycler they tried to screw me in the past on a few.
How much are they worth in scrap?the truck had 70k on it, no rattles,or MIL illuminated.eBay won't let me list them as parts.says"EPA,bla,bla," any help would be appreciated,thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this web site:






Catalytic Converter Scrap Prices


Updated average Catalytic Converter Scrap Prices from RRCats.com. Including prices for grades like foreign, torpedo, large domestic, and more.




rrcats.com


----------



## Prada (Nov 5, 2017)

I got ~$260 for the 4 of mine off of my '03 IIRC. They had a chart up on the wall of pricing and checked the actual core size by putting a rod in the ends to see where it starts. There are a lot of places that don't want to touch them, or pretend they aren't worth anything and try to offer you $5-$10
Nissan Altima Catalytic Converter Scrap Price – Used Cat Business


----------

